
The cult of WeWork - yazr
https://www.propertyweek.com/insight/the-cult-of-wework/5098454.article
======
yazr
Some weird highlights from ft.com ..

[http://archive.is/LY9ml](http://archive.is/LY9ml)

> When Neumann ... finally emerges, he is greeted with cries and screams akin
> to those usually reserved for popstars

>"A big part of being a woman is to help men [like Adam] manifest their
calling in life.”

>" There are 150 million orphans in the world, but we want to solve this
problem"

>this is by no-means a free shindig. Full-price tickets were £249, Property
Week tells us, and the members' rate only £100 less than that.

